# Drying a burl stump for sculpting



## Axle505 (Feb 11, 2016)

How do I do this? Was given a fruitwood (plum) burl stump (2' x 3', 160lbs.) The tree was dead two years before being felled recently. Was told by a sawyer that the wood is still technically green. Was thinking of trimming off the smaller roots and bark with a chainsaw to create more of a cylinder for drying.

I have a chance to kiln dry the stump at a local community college. How long will the stump need to be dried in the kiln?

Does anyone have a view on how to go about preparing this wood? Thanks!


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

You should ask the people at the kiln. Air drying usually takes a year per inch of wood thickness, but I don't think you will wait that long!


----------

